# Logitech Chillstream on Windows 7



## SnakeLegend (Jan 6, 2010)

I am having problem with this controller, it is detected well but somehow what i play games, the response is not up to my standard, take for:
i pressed the button 3 times, only a random action appears between 1-3 times.

That caused alot of problem with my gaming, when i am playing Monster Hunter Frontier Online. And the system itself only detect it as a PS3/USB Corded Gamepad. And when i searched the net, no Chillstream drivers are around, even on the main site itself.
Please help me out here.
Thank you.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a driver issue. Like many other devices (on a new OS), you will be stuck waiting for updated drivers.


----------



## SnakeLegend (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh i see, thank you for the answer =)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try installing it in compatibility mode for vista


----------



## SnakeLegend (Jan 6, 2010)

How do i do that?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

right click on the driver and select properties

click on the compatibility tab

then set it for vista


----------



## iGeRMaNiUM (Sep 7, 2011)

how do you find the drivers? I've always known where to find them but for some reason I cannot find the drivers for my Chillstream.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

iGeRMaNiUM said:


> how do you find the drivers? I've always known but for some reason I cannot find the drivers for my Chillstream.


You should start your own thread.

You can get drivers from the manufacturers website, or try searching for them manually using the sticky > http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## iGeRMaNiUM (Sep 7, 2011)

Okay I will but I just made this account so I could get that answer questioned so how do I make my own thread?


----------



## iGeRMaNiUM (Sep 7, 2011)

I found out how to sorry !


----------

